# Can you please pray for Maximus?



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

He started to cough all of a sudden right after Thanksgiving. Took him to his vet and they suspected collapsed trachea. Gave him antibiotic and cough medication called Hydroccone. He was sleeping alot because of cough medication but his coughing got better. But last Sunday night he was up all night just panting. Took him back to the vet Monday morning and they sent us to ER. When we got there, the receptionist called the nurse saying "Code 1". He had a heart failure and had to stay in the hospital for two nights. Luckly, he is out of danger now but the doctor said with his age and this condition, the average life span is only one year. :smcry: I am totally devastated and haven't been able to sleep nor eat.

Does anyone have an experience with a doggie baby with a heart failure? I hope the doctor is wrong and he can live much longer. Hie will be only 10 years old on Dec. 22nd and I love him more than anyone can imagine. Sorry for a long post but thanks for reading. :crying: 

Love Maximus


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am really really sorry what you are going through and am tearing up........because i know what you are going through in a way! my Babinka was born with a bum heart she was only given 6 mths to live and she is now three years old. just this year she has had problems with her heart which is a 6 out of 6 enlarged holes etc; she is on enacard and propananol................. there is no telling when she will go the bridge! with love and the right meds your baby may live longer than what the vets are saying!!! miracles do happen and I pray that he will gain strength!!! hugs to you,


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

No experience but I"m praying and sending lots of comforting vibes....


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you for replying. Now he is on three medication. One for his heart, one for his lung (he had fluid in his lung when we got to the hospital) and something called Enalapril. He's been a very active and healthy baby and he's been having annual check up all his life (I don't do annual check up but he does) so I'm just in shock this is happening to him. Can't stop crying.

Love Maximus


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Maximus. I can understand your sadness. Try and stay strong for him and just love him. I believe that anything can happen and things can turn out more positive. Prayers and hugs to you and Maximus. :hugging:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am so sorry that Maximus and you are going through this. I don't have any experience with this, but I will be thinking about you two.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sending good and positive vibes to poor little Maximus... :heart: I sure hope you can have many more years together... here's hoping he feels better soon :heart:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maximus said:


> Thank you for replying. Now he is on three medication. One for his heart, one for his lung (he had fluid in his lung when we got to the hospital) and something called Enalapril. He's been a very active and healthy baby and he's been having annual check up all his life (I don't do annual check up but he does) so I'm just in shock this is happening to him. Can't stop crying.
> 
> Love Maximus


 I know your pain all to well................ yup not to familiar with enalapril but Babinka was on something like that for the fluid in her lungs. its hard to watch............ especially when they cant breath :-(


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry that your little one is sick. I lost my Eerie, several years ago to CHF, he was close to 15.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

im so sorry I will pray for Maximus xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am sorry Maximus is sick. :wub: He is a doll. I have no experience but maybe some will. I know I have seen this topic in past. I am so sorry as I know you are so sad with the dr's diagnosis. I will pray they are wrong.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry you and Maximus are going through this. I don't know why this is so often missed on routine vet exams. My Emma had congestive heart failure, and it was never diagnosed until she was in crisis. I'm glad that they got Maximus stabilized and you will have more time with him. It could very well be more than a year with proper care and meds.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:smcry:Oh I am so very sorry. I wish there were words to help you. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My first Maltese lived for about four years on enalapril, adding Lasix the last year or so. I hope your baby does as well.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry! I hope with the medications, he will do well! I don't have experience with dogs with CHF...only humans. Enalapril is an ACE inhibitor that's used to lower blood pressure and/or help with CHF. It prevents the blood vessels from constricting and makes it easier for the blood to flow through them. The fluid in the lungs is from the CHF. When the heart doesn't pump the blood efficiently, fluid can back into the lungs. Are the also putting him on a diuretic or restricting his fluid intake to a certain amount per day? That is usually done with humans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Maximus, sending good thoughts and prayers for him.


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

LoveLucy said:


> I'm so sorry you and Maximus are going through this. I don't know why this is so often missed on routine vet exams. My Emma had congestive heart failure, and it was never diagnosed until she was in crisis. I'm glad that they got Maximus stabilized and you will have more time with him. It could very well be more than a year with proper care and meds.


Thank you. So is Emma okay now? All he wants to do is sleep :crying: Also, with these medications, he drinks a lot and has to pee a lot too (the doctor said he would). He's doesn't go to the bathroom in the house until I take him out so now I would have to hire a baby sitter to take him out during the day while I'm at work since he and I live alone.

BTW, I would recommend you guys get pet insurance. I never looked into it because he's always been healthy but this cost me close to $8,000.

Love Maximus.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Uncle Vinny and Autie Ann, and Biscuit sending loves, hugs, and prayers that Maximus will pull through and have a speedy recovery! Stay strong for your baby and continue to research and see if you can get additional perspective and opinion from other Vets.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh so sorry about Maximus. I don't have any experience with this in dogs, but wanted you to know I am thinking of you and praying for Maximus.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

maximus said:


> Thank you. So is Emma okay now? All he wants to do is sleep :crying: Also, with these medications, he drinks a lot and has to pee a lot too (the doctor said he would). He's doesn't go to the bathroom in the house unti I take him out so now I would have to hire a baby sitter to take him out during the day while I'm at work since he and I live alone.
> 
> BTW, I would recommend you guys get pet insurance. I never looked into it because he's always been healthy but this cost me close to $8,000.
> 
> Love Maximus.


No, I'm sorry. She never stabilized from that crisis. We lost her that day. HOWEVER, I truly believe that the fact that you got your Maximus stable and have him on meds, makes ALL THE DIFFERENCE in the world, and will give you a hopeful outcome. When I left Emma at the vet that day, his plan was to get her stabilized, then get her on meds--it just didn't work that way for us--Emma was older--13--but the doctor was very optimistic that IF he could stabilize her breathing, he could get her on meds and she could live quite awhile. He, himself, had a schnauzer (Em was a schnauzer mix) who had been living for several years with this condition. I don't want you to think that because I lost Emma, that you will have the same outcome. The fact that Maximus is stable and on meds is very very positive. Everything I've read about this condition in dogs (and I read a lot after I lost Emma) indicates that they can live a reasonably long time with proper care.
Hopefully you can find somebody reasonable to come check on him during the day once or twice, not only to let him out but just to check on him for your peace of mind. 
All my best thoughts are with you and your guy.


----------



## DianeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, 
My boy, Casper, has CHF. He had a heart murmer for a few years and then one day he started coughing. I took him to the vet and he put him on Furosemide (Lasik). We went to a vet school and had him tested by a heart doctor. He was also put on Enalapril. That was almost 2 and a half years ago. He has started coughing again when excited so he was also put on Vetmedin. I never miss a dose.
If you saw him you would think he was perfectly healthy and younger than his 11 years. I was told in the beginning that he had 1 to 4 years. I am thankful for every day.
Oh, I forgot to mention he is on KD Sciencediet. He was on it because of my girl but that is a long story. My vet said it was the best thing for him, I was told that he needs low protein and low salt so he does not get any treats. 


Diane H


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thinking of you and our baby sending all our love I ave a poorly pup too it's heartbreaking xx


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry about Maximus! I have no experience, but I would definitely seek out the best cardiologist. Prayers your way!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh poor sweet Maximus and you. You are both in my prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

DIanes post is great news for you! And it made me think--if you have a veterinary college near you that's where you can get great care. When I was in Michigan there was a great one that my friend used with several of her dogs and they WERE AMAZING. If you are lucky enough to have one in your state keep that in mind.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry about your little Maximus..
My Missy had CHF but she also had a litany of other serious health problems so there is not a 'comparison'..
Will certainly be keping your 'aby' and you in my prayers!


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you so much everyone for caring. :heart:

Diane,

Your post made me feel so much better. We are going back to see the cariologist on December 26th for check-up so hopefully she can tell me some good news.

Love Maximus.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. Unfortunately, I know only too well what you are going through. My Heidi (who was almost 13) had congestive heart failure and was on Enalapril, Lasix and Vetmedin. The big thing our vet stressed was to try and keep her as calm as possible and not to let her exert herself. So we would carry her up and down the stairs, etc. Heidi only lasted about 4 months after she was diagnosed. I'm praying that your Maximus responds well to the medications.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending love & prayers. . . words seem shallow & trite. May God give you courage & hope.


----------



## DianeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I forgot to add that Casper has never been congested. His coughing was from an enlarged ventricle pressing on his trachea. His problem is with the mitral valve. 
I hope this helps. I remember how worried and upset I was at the time. Many of the different vets that we went to said 1-4 years but my regular vet told me that he had dogs live longer. He said they don't really know it depends on the dog. 


Diane H


----------



## Lily12 (May 24, 2012)

I'm sorry about Maximus, sending prayers your way.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Checking in on Maximus to see how he's doing? It is really sad and unfortunate for the little guy to have to go through this. Sending loves, hugs, and prayers to you both! I hope you'll find the right treatment to have Maximus on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Sending love and prayers to maximus and you , xx


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

Ill be praying for you both! I lost my baby this year - he was only 8 years old....everyday is so precious!


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Again thank you so much. :heart:

He coughed once today (a little one), I freaked out but the doctors (I called three different doctors to make sure) said as long as he's eating and breathing normally he should be ok.

I've been so stressed out I lost my voice but reading all your well wishes make me smile.

Love Maximus.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*You're both in our thoughts and prayers!*



maximus said:


> Again thank you so much. :heart:
> 
> He coughed once today (a little one), I freaked out but the doctors (I called three different doctors to make sure) said as long as he's eating and breathing normally he should be ok.
> 
> ...


I'm so happy to hear that Maximus is seeming to improve day by day! You have to try to take care of your health as Maximus is going to need your strength and spirits to help him fight this out. :Girl power:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is Sun. here & just checking in to see about little Max & his mom? I have been out for the count w/a serious infection for almost 2 wks. It is better this week but stubbornly hanging on. I know lots of people are affected, although I don't usually pick up this kind of thing. I hope you can stay put & get well! I am thinking of you and your baby! Please keep us up-dated!


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

He coughed again this morning so I gave him Hydroccone. Waiting for his doctor to call me back.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I can't imagine what the two of you are going through. I am so sorry for maximus. I know CHF in humans and it can be unpredictable, but normally controllable with diet, monitoring, and medication. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Praying for Maximus to get better.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Still sending prayers xx


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

What strength of the enapril is he taking??????? and how much???? Babinka is on enapril (enacard) one pill in the am and one pill in the pm 2,5 mg then she is on the propanol three times a day!!! I know how you feel when they start to cough.......... I am constantly checking Babinka's gums constantly.................. yesterday she seem to be coughing a bit so I gave her a little bit of rescue remedy for pets to ease her a bit that way she did not get paniked!!!! really sorry what you are going through as I am going through it as well.........


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

maltese manica said:


> What strength of the enapril is he taking??????? and how much???? Babinka is on enapril (enacard) one pill in the am and one pill in the pm 2,5 mg then she is on the propanol three times a day!!! I know how you feel when they start to cough.......... I am constantly checking Babinka's gums constantly.................. yesterday she seem to be coughing a bit so I gave her a little bit of rescue remedy for pets to ease her a bit that way she did not get paniked!!!! really sorry what you are going through as I am going through it as well.........


I'm giving him 1/2 tablet of 12.5 mg Furosemide (Lasix), 1/2 of 1.25 mg Pimobendan twice a day and 1/2 talet of 2.5 mg of Enalapril.

He's sleeping right now.

Love Maximus.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Babinka was on the lasix once last month for the fluid!! yea I started off in Feb with 1/2 a pill of the enapril once in the am and then the pm...............but we had to up the anty with the meds!!!! Poor guy......


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi,

For those who had an experience with CHF, can you tell me what food will be good for him? I just cut his hair short and my gosh, he looks so small.:smcry:. I have an appointment with his doctor next Wednesday so I'll ask him as well but would love your input. Thank you.

Love
Maximus.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I home cook for Babinka and my other three. Just no salts etc; fish oil or cocount oil is pretty great for them. my Vet is ok with this for her. what do you feed him now??? mabey the vet will make recommendations for you for the food....


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

I feed him boiled chicken and organic steamed rice. He won't touch his kibble at all which is ok with me. I just want to give him whatever is best.

Where can I get fish oil from? I also ordered some vitamin B supplement. Thanks.

Love
Maximus


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

it should be at a petstore or a health food store that carries it the omega 369 for animals. my meal for my three contains baked chicken/ a little bit of quinoa/carrots/a bit of potatoe and a little bit of peas and cocount oil. where are you living do you have any stores nearby for supplememts?? can your vet recommend any fish oil for him???


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

I live in Northern NJ. There are many petstores and I can also go to human supplement stores.

I'll definitely ask my vet.

Thank you very much for your input. I'll try your recipe tonight and see if he'll like it:wub:

BTW, I found a baby sitter. There's an old lady three houses down from me who has two dogs. She comes home from work during lunch and agreed to take Maximus out. She refuses to take any money so I'll give her a nice gift card.

There are still more good people than bad in this world. :heart:

Love
Maximus


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thats awesome of her to do this for you!!! I know its hard I pay a lady to come in at 11:30 am to check on my three.... then I am home in the afternoon to give Babinka her meds and then home at 4:30pm...... my life work/home/vets!!!!! if you cannot find anything there I can see what I can do for you. let me know or PM me anytime!!!


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh that is very sweet of you :wub:. I'm sure I'll find it here. Let's see what his vet has to say.

Love
Maximus


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

nahhh no prob!!!! let me know how it goes!!! plus if you want someone to talk to I am here...... as I know what you are going through!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Heidi was on prescription food from the vet.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sorry about Maximus. My only link to CHF was my mother. She was on lasix which I ended up knowing how much she needed to take by hearing her over the phone. I could hear when she was "wet" and needed more than other times. It's all about the drugs and finding the happy medium. I home cook and boil chicken for Tyler and add all sorts of steamed veggies to his meal. That's his breakfast. At night I give him a meat protein, often a little meat pattie and veggies as well...green beans, broccoli, carrots, sweet potatoes, brussel sprouts, celery, peas, etc. Sometimes some fruits as well. I give him a little rice of potatoes intermittently and also add supplements and coconut oil to his food. I don't use any seasonings - particularly salt which would not be good for fluid retention reasons.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex was diagnosed with a heart murmur when he was 10 years old. The vet said that with treatment they can get them to live between 1 and 4 years more. Alex lived 4 more years. He was on lasix, enalapril and pimobendan (vetmedin). For his cough I had a syrup. His condition had to do with the mitral valve too. His heart was enlarged and pressed on the trachea and made it collapse. At the end his heart was as big as the heart of a labrador. I don't understand your cost of 8,000$. With all the x-rays, ultra sounds, meds, and they had to ressucitate him once, over a 4 year period, we didn't come even close to that amount. The last ultra sound he had here in Arizona cost 500$, and that vet is not cheap. Lasix is a diuretic, so they drink and pee more. Since Alex was pee pad trained I did not have a problem with him not being able to go outside. Hang in there and enjoy the time you have left with him. Oh, and I cooked for Alex too.


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh My God!

So today was the first day my neighbor Kay walked my boy during lunch. Not only did she walk him, when I came home I found a little bunny toy she left for Maximus. I was in tears. How sweet is that??? :wub:. It's not like I know her that well...I've said hello to her a few times while we ran into each other walking our doggies.

Truely, I am amazed by her and all your support. I think I can go to sleep with smile (and tear of graditude) tonight and I'm sure my boy will get better because I can feel the love in the air.:heart:

Oh and I gave him boiled chicken mixed with rice and sweet peas and he ate like a champ (for the first time since he got sick :thumbsup

Thank you again everyone..

Love
Maximus


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thats really great!!! good stuff!!!


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Maltese Jane,

My mistake. $8,000 is what they would've charged me if he had to stay at ER for four nights. Luckly he came home after two nights so that was $4,000. Plus the fees I paid when he started to cough was $1,000. I'm not a rich person but I'll do anything for him.

He looks so lively tonight and I think it's because of your prayers and support.:wub:

Love
Maximus


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Vet fees are through the roof these days. So happy he is a bit lively tonight. Hugs to you and Maximus!!


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Today is Maximus' 10th birthday.

But he coughed more than ususal and peed in the bed for the first time EVER.:smcry:

Love
Maximus


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Maximus,! We all are pulling for you to feel better!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Maximus. I'm still praying for you every single day!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Did you hear back from the vet???? How is he doing???


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

It is in a good grace of a human being that brings unconditional love. If I was there in person, I would gladly give the lady a hug and kiss for being so generous with her compasion. But then I would understand how she adores pet and would gladly help another pet owner.

Go Maximus! Uncle Vinny, Auntie Ann, and Biscuit are all cheering for you!


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi,

Hope you all had a nice Crhistmas.

Maximus had his 2 weeks check-up yesterday since he had 
CHF. His vet and the cardio specialist are pleased with his progress. His lung is clear and he seems to respond very well with the medications.

After I got the call from his doctor with the results, I gave him a hug telling him what a good and strong boy he is, he gave me endless french kisses. :wub:

Have a healthy and happy new year everyone.

Love
Maximus.


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

vinhle68 said:


> It is in a good grace of a human being that brings unconditional love. If I was there in person, I would gladly give the lady a hug and kiss for being so generous with her compasion. But then I would understand how she adores pet and would gladly help another pet owner.
> 
> Go Maximus! Uncle Vinny, Auntie Ann, and Biscuit are all cheering for you!


Oh I agree, I gave her a Christmas card with a gift card in it. Yesterday she gave me a Crhistmas card with the gift card back in it. She totally refuses to take anything from me. The card reads...."It is my best gift to help and make Maximus happy". 

Not only that, she baked me a cake.







Not a bad world to live in, huh?

Love
Maximus


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So happy to hear that Maximus is doing well!! He sure is a strong boy!! Happy belated birthday, sweet boy!! Have a wonderful New Year!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy Maximus is doing well. Hope he continues to feel good!!


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

*Maximus*

Hello Doggie Lovers,

Happy Spring, 

Have not posted since Maximus got sick due to congestive heart failure (It's been 2 1/2 years) but wanted t let you know that Maximus is doing well with the medications.:chili: He is almost 12 and a half years old but going strong. I wish I know how to take a video and show you.

Love Maximus:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear the good news!!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

maximus said:


> Hello Doggie Lovers,
> 
> Happy Spring,
> 
> ...


Great news!!! :wub:
I started reading this thread and realized that I was seeing members responses that I did not recognize, since I joined. Oh, I realized this is an older thread...Then I went to the last post (paws crossed) that everything was going to turn out ok............??.........

:chili::chili: Great News!!!!!!!! :chili::chili:


So happy to see that Your Boy is doing do well.
So, I went back and read every single post and I am so happy that I did...
I cried when I read about the gift card and the cake and the love that was shown to you and Maximus. 
Sweet story.....Even sweeter that He is doing so well :wub::wub:
Give him ((Big Hugs)) :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so happy to read this! Enjoy your precious boy!


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi everyone:wub:

It's absolutely beautiful here in NJ.

Forgot to add that Kay (She truly is an angel from heaven) has been coming to my house to take Maximus out during the day for the past two years while I'm at work. I am not kidding, she is 94 years old:wub: She is the most amazing person I've ever known. She still drives, mow the lawn, can read without glasses...and the list goes on and on :chili:

This winter has been really bad in the east coast so I made her stop coming (took my house key from her because otherwise she will keep coming).

So the first day, I put a wee wee pad down before I went to work thinking he won't remember how to use it since the last time he used it was almost 9 years ago so if he pees on the floor that's fine with me. Guess what??? He's been going to the bathroom on wee wee pads ever since. Never missed a spot. I think he is the SMARTEST STRONGEST CUTEST puppy in the whole wide world.:wub:

Ok I'm his mommy, what can I day?:wub:

Love,
Maximus


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm thrilled little Maximus is doing so well. Give that boy loves from me:wub:


----------

